# Gamvar help



## DetailsMatter (May 26, 2013)

Hi,

I recently had a painting back to varnish, I'd used w&n retouching varnish as a temporary varnish which I removed with w&n distilled turpentine before sending it for printing. 

I've recently heard alot of good things about gamvar so decided to give it a go. I've got 3 dull patches on the background of the painting, one is a horizontal line about 2inches long the other two are about 2 - 3 inches in diameter. One has what look like small duller veins running through it (though these aren't runs in the varnish). The retouching varnish coat was ok and the paint is uniform in thickness over the background.

I've given it three coats now with a day or 2 inbetween and still getting the same result. I've just given the trouble spots another coat (about 30mins ago) and can already see the veins of the one dull patch forming.

Anyone have any ideas, should / can I try put a coat of damar varnish :-( over the top of the whole painting?

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## DetailsMatter (May 26, 2013)

Looks like it's sorted ...with a couple of spot treatments


----------

